# School Admissions change - adopted children to have priority



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

This was announced the other week, thought would just share for those who may not have heard yet:

*Schools minister Nick Gibbs yesterday (2nd Nov 2011) announced that under a revised admissions code published by the government, adopted children in England (and children who leave care under a special guardianship or residence order) will be given the same, highest priority in school admission places as looked-after children.* 
*Adoption UK*
News Release: 2 November 2011

Government announcement on giving adopted children priority in admissions to schools
Adoption UK's Chief Executive, Jonathan Pearce, made the following statement:

"We are delighted at the Government's announcement. Giving adopted children the same priority in school admissions as looked after children has been one of the four main campaign areas during our 40th anniversary year in 2011, and an issue that we have been campaigning on for years. It features heavily in our publication, Supporting Adopters - Adoption UK's recommendations for the future of adoption policy and practice, published earlier this year. We also launched a campaigning DVD film on the issue in 2010 - Trauma in the classroom - Learning Lessons for Adopted and Abused Children."

"This announcement is long overdue and will dramatically change how adopted children and their families engage with the education system. It is an acknowledgement of educational issues faced by many adopted children because of their traumatising experiences of early abuse and neglect. The change is also an important signal of the value we place on adoptive parents and the role they play in parenting and supporting traumatised children to overcome their early difficulties."

"The government are to be commended on taking this step and recognising the importance of adoption support and how the education system is part of this."

"Adoptive parents will be overjoyed by these developments, which will bring to an end the pointless appeals and arguments they have with the school admissions system, trying to explain and justify why their adopted children have special educational needs that some schools are better equipped to meet. Now their time can be spent as it should be on parenting their children, supporting them in school and helping them overcome the trauma of their early years."

see : http://www.adoptionuk.org/information/103142/100182/262999/adoption_uk_statement_on_giving_adopted_children_p/ or the Department for Education website for full code.

Good news! 

/links


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

This is good news, I'm thinking of changing my daughters school so it may mean she becomes a priority.


----------

